# Plants turning purple/yellow



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

ph 7
gh 9
20% water change every week and dose nutrafin plant gro every week (5drops)
using yeast method co2
Is the gh too high or too much iron?


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

are these the top leaves?

if so its normal because usually plant leaves turn from green to purple, red, it is to reflect the light rather than absorbing it for photosynthesis


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Byronicle said:


> are these the top leaves?
> 
> if so its normal because usually plant leaves turn from green to purple, red, it is to reflect the light rather than absorbing it for photosynthesis


Hey smartypants,

Gonna take the course I'm TA'ing next fall?


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

Byronicle said:


> are these the top leaves?
> 
> if so its normal because usually plant leaves turn from green to purple, red, it is to reflect the light rather than absorbing it for photosynthesis


ok thank you
it is acutally the middle to top part


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

Kerohime said:


> Hey smartypants,
> 
> Gonna take the course I'm TA'ing next fall?


haha what course is this you speak of?


----------



## 5318008 (Dec 11, 2010)

Looks a bit like nutrient deficiency to me. What exactly does the nutrafin fert contain?


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

5318008 said:


> Looks a bit like nutrient deficiency to me. What exactly does the nutrafin fert contain?


0.1981 ppm Total Nitrogen
0.3434 ppm Iron
0.0660 ppm of Manganese
0.0039 ppm of Zinc
0.0006 ppm of Boron
0.0006 ppm of Copper
0.0006 ppm of Molybdate


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

What kind of lighting do you have?

It could be a nutrient deficiency; the fertilizer that you are adding would not be able to provide the necessary nutrients in a highly lit aquarium.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> What kind of lighting do you have?
> 
> It could be a nutrient deficiency; the fertilizer that you are adding would not be able to provide the necessary nutrients in a highly lit aquarium.


26W 6500K
other than nutrafin gro, i also dose ebi mineral supplement for my shrimps
would it be because of high gh / too much iron?


----------



## 5318008 (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't think there would such thing as too much iron for plants. Usually, any increase in iron intake would create more/stronger growth and increase the needs of other nutrients (co2 inclusive). Also, GH 9 is most definitely not considered too high for plants. It's actually towards the lower end limit that plants require for Ca and Mg. 

I'm not familiar with the various symptoms of deficiency but through a quick search it seems like potassium deficiency to me. Looking at the plant mass you have, I would suggest dosing NPK and trace as the Nutrifin fert doesn't seem comprehensive enough. Also, Marimo balls absorb/require a lot of nutrients (especially macro). 

Good luck!


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

5318008 said:


> I don't think there would such thing as too much iron for plants. Usually, any increase in iron intake would create more/stronger growth and increase the needs of other nutrients (co2 inclusive). Also, GH 9 is most definitely not considered too high for plants. It's actually towards the lower end limit that plants require for Ca and Mg.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the various symptoms of deficiency but through a quick search it seems like potassium deficiency to me. Looking at the plant mass you have, I would suggest dosing NPK and trace as the Nutrifin fert doesn't seem comprehensive enough. Also, Marimo balls absorb/require a lot of nutrients (especially macro).
> 
> Good luck!


will fluval shrimp mineral supplement help? It has Mg Ca K


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Any shrimp supplement is unlikely to be able to provide the level of macronutrients that plants require in a reasonably highly lit aquarium such as yours.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Any shrimp supplement is unlikely to be able to provide the level of macronutrients that plants require in a reasonably highly lit aquarium such as yours.


what about seachem flourish?


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

alexxa said:


> what about seachem flourish?


I just put in a new flourish tab near the plant
will that help?


----------



## 5318008 (Dec 11, 2010)

alexxa said:


> I just put in a new flourish tab near the plant
> will that help?


Only to a certain extent. Firstly, it would depend on the content of the tabs; whether it can supply all the required nutrients. Secondly, it would only help the plants planted close the tab. On top of that, it would take time for the plant's roots to grow onto the tab to absorb the nutrients. Personally, I find Flourish tabs a little too expensive. I think you won't be able to avoid water column dosing to maintain healthy growth. Plus it's easier than planting the tabs all over the tank (especially around the glosso).


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

alexxa said:


> what about seachem flourish?


No, this will not work in providing macronutrients.



alexxa said:


> I just put in a new flourish tab near the plant
> will that help?


No, for the aforementioned reasons. In addition, it will really only provide micronutrients.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> No, this will not work in providing macronutrients.
> 
> No, for the aforementioned reasons. In addition, it will really only provide micronutrients.


any suggestion of what i should buy?
thx


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Please take a look at my guide for a planted aquarium; the link is in my signature.

I highly recommend dry fertilizers, as they are the cheapest and most economical option.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

macronutrients is NO3?


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

alexxa said:


> macronutrients is NO3?


There are lots of info on dosing. Just takes a quick search on google and you're good 

Macro is NPK (Nitrogen, Phosphorus, Potassium, respectively)

you could dose KCl, KNO3 etc..
Seachem makes a bottle of EACH of the macronutrients, which I think is a rip off. Go buy a 500ml bottle of NPK mix from Jimmy for $10 bucks IIRC.
Not all commercial goods are as reliable as they are advertised to be.

Moreover, generally speaking, the water column should contain some Nitrate and Phosphorus from fish waste (certainly not enough for a high tech tank), so the only macro you may be lacking in abundance should be potassium. 
None of your plants are particularly difficult to raise IMO.

Last but not least, Darkblade's guide to a planted tank is indeed VERY thorough, and worth a read.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> There are lots of info on dosing. Just takes a quick search on google and you're good
> 
> Macro is NPK (Nitrogen, Phosphorus, Potassium, respectively)
> 
> ...


so do i just hv to get KNO3 from hydroponic?
how much is it?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

alexxa said:


> so do i just hv to get KNO3 from hydroponic?
> how much is it?


Yes.

Prices vary from vendor to vendor, but in general, 500 grams will cost less than $10.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Prices vary from vendor to vendor, but in general, 500 grams will cost less than $10.


thx i finally bought KH2PO4 from markham's hydroponics


----------

